# comment on monte une partition HFS+ sous linux?



## Lupin sansei (1 Novembre 2002)

j'aimerai monter ma partition mac os X sous linux, est ce qu'il existe des services pour linux? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## daffyb (5 Novembre 2002)

je crois que ce n'est pas possible de monter une partition HFS + sous Linux
tu peux monter une partition HFS pais pas +
voilà


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Novembre 2002)

Bon comme tu es désormais sous Debian tu as ce paquetage :

hfsplus

http://packages.debian.org/stable/otherosfs/hfsplus.html

Cela peut rendre service, mais il vaut mieux avoir une partition en HFS lorsqu'on a Linux.

NetBSD current lui accède en lecture/écriture aux partitions UFS, ça laisse de l'espoir.


----------



## Lupin sansei (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* Bon comme tu es désormais sous Debian tu as ce paquetage :

hfsplus

http://packages.debian.org/stable/otherosfs/hfsplus.html

Cela peut rendre service, mais il vaut mieux avoir une partition en HFS lorsqu'on a Linux.

NetBSD current lui accède en lecture/écriture aux partitions UFS, ça laisse de l'espoir.   *<hr /></blockquote>

comme tu l'as dit ça dépanne mais je recherchais une demon ou autre permettant de monter, à la manière d'un cd, une partition hfs+

vous noterez au passage qu'il est plus facile de lire des partitions entre linux et win qu'entre linux et os x, qui sont 2 cousins tres proches..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

bon, la partition hfs reste la meileur solution à l'heure actuelle.
ceci dit, passer de hfs à hfs+ ne doit pas demander énormement de boulot....

merci. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------

